# BLACK DRUM TOURNAMENT AT TEXAS CITY DIKE!! DATE MARCH 6TH



## FISHERMAN33 (Feb 22, 2011)

SUNDAY!! MARCH 6 TIME 10 AM!! MEET AT BOYDS BAIT CAMP 9:45 AM!! BLACK DRUM FISHING TOURNAMENT! $10 ENTRY FEE FOR ADULTS $5 ENTRY FEE FOR KIDS!! 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE WILL SPLIT 70/30! REGISTRATION IS 10AM 1ST PLACE WILL RECIEVE A TROPHY ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 832-588-3800 OR RSVP HERE......THANKS

FOOD WILL ALSO BE PROVIDED!


----------



## FISHERMAN33 (Feb 22, 2011)

THIS IS A NON-PROFIT TOURNAMENT, JUST TRYING TO GATHER FISHERMAN AND FAMILIES TO A DAY OF FUN..TOURNAMENT WILL START FROM 10AM AND END AT 5PM.

THERE WILL BE A KIDS 1ST AND 2ND PLACE.

ALL FISH MUST HAVE A CLEAR PICTURE WITH MEASURING TAPE SHOWING THE LENGTH OF THE FISH AND ANOTHER PICTURE OF THE ANGLER WITH THE FISH.

PLEASE REMEMBER YOU MUST HAVE TEXAS FISHING LICENSE TO ENTER AND ALL FISH MUST BE RELEASE.
_________________________
LETS FISH!!


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Do the kids have to have a texas fishing license for the tournament? I have a 7 year old brother.


----------



## FISHERMAN33 (Feb 22, 2011)

NO SIR!! THEY DO NOT AT THAT AGE! CMON DOWN!! ITS GONNA BE A BLAST!!


----------



## FISHERMAN33 (Feb 22, 2011)

OK WHOS ALL COMING NEED A ACCURATE COUNT!!!!! CMON DOWN FISHERMAN AND WOMEN AND KIDS AND BBQ LOVERS...LOL


----------



## FISHERMAN33 (Feb 22, 2011)

WE WILL START REGISTRATION WILL START AT 9:00AM SUNDAY DUE TO THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE ARE COMING OUT......FISH ON!!


----------



## FISHERMAN33 (Feb 22, 2011)

WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT!! IT WAS ALOT OF FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS TO ALL!


----------

